# Karpfen Angeln in Holland



## Carp-Hunter-FRI (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich habe vor 2012 in Holland an ein schön See oder Kanal für ne Woche auf Carp fischen zu gehen 
wer könnte mir da behilflich sein wo ich am besten hin fahren könnte oder mir passende links schicken??

MFG Markus:m


----------



## Nanninga (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Holland*

Kann Dir leider nur mitteilen, dass in den Provinzen Groningen/Drenthe alle Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden müssen.#c
Für mich egal, denn ich angel C&R.

Gruß

Nanninga|wavey:


----------



## Carp-Hunter-FRI (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Holland*



Nanninga schrieb:


> Kann Dir leider nur mitteilen, dass in den Provinzen Groningen/Drenthe alle Karpfen zurückgesetzt werden müssen.#c
> Für mich egal, denn ich angel C&R.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Setze doch eh alle Karpfen zurück wie immer


----------



## RUHRPOTTFLOSSE (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Holland*

http://www.fishermanholidays.com/de/lake/detail.phtml?id=13


----------



## Lesandre (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Karpfen Angeln in Holland*

Servus,ich bin da seit einigen Jahren mit nem Kumpel unterwegs,der dort wohnt.
Ich bin zwar kein klassischer Karpfenfreak,aber nach vielen Angeltouren und Gesehenem kann ich dir den Nordhollandkanal wärmstens empfehlen,der Karpfenbestand dort oben ist gut bis sehr gut.
Wenn du bei der Platzwahl sinnvoll vorgehst,sollten täglich gute Fänge möglich sein.
Aber als erfahrener Karpfenangler weißt du ja sicher,wo du es probieren musst,im Frühjahr wenn die Sonne rauskommt,halt eher an den flacheren Stellen.
Der Kanal ist im Durchschnitt 2-3m tief,bietet aber unzählige Möglichkeiten,wo man es versuchen kann,du musst nur bereit sein,ein paar Kilometer zu fahren,um die guten Stellen zu finden.
Ich würde dir empfehlen,dir das Ganze mal mit Google Earth von oben anzuschauen,da kannst du schon fündig werden.
Hoffe,das hat dir weitergeholfen,solltest du noch Fragen haben,immer raus damit.

Gruß Klaus


----------

